# Kidding problems...unexperienced, need help!



## rusticcitygirl (Feb 13, 2013)

I have 2 beautiful nubian does who are 20 months old now and I have had them since they were 8 weeks. I planned on breeding them this spring to have fall kids but was painfully awakened to the fact that they had somehow bred through the chain fencing between them the buck I got this past summer. Here in S. Utah we have had the coldest winter in years and yesterday morning I awoke to feed the animals and found the afterbirth hanging from one of my does while she frantically screamed at me. I ran in the the house as fast as I could to find 3 kids all dead. One looked like it had been the only one she focused on because he was almost completely cleaned and looked like he had died moments before I found him. Now we can see that the other doe is pregnant as well and have been trying to prepare for the arrival of her kids since yesterday morning and I have to be honest...I really don't know what I am doing. I am completely unprepared for this and had planned to have time to learn before kids arriving in the fall. I am scouring the internet looking for answers and reading blogs for help. My doe's ligaments are mushy and her legs are nearly giving out on her as she walks but there isn't any noticeable mucus. A sweet gal at my local CSA came to help me milk my other doe for the first time and said that she could see after examining the second doe that her kids were coming very soon as well. So I raked out the house and laid all new alfalfa down as well as installing an electric heater and a baby monitor which kept me awake all last night with her soft moaning with every breath. She was blocked in so she couldn't have them out in the snow. Nothing has happened yet, but I am keeping her blocked in with the monitor on.
Now I need advise because I really have no idea what to do now...as long as they are warm and are no longer in danger of freezing or being hurt accidentally by other goats...do I just leave her be and let nature take it's course. I just don't know how much of a help I can be if I am there and don't want to screw something up. It is tearing me up inside that I wasn't there to help my other doe and I am very scared of the same thing happening. Please help!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

first off..BREATH...Mom will be fine...be there for her to help if needed and help dry the kids off.. You should see two hooves and a nose...if mom is pushing and needs help then only pull gently when she pushes...stop when she stops..if sheis doing fine then just be there when baby is born quickly put it in front of her so she can begin bonding and cleaning..if she begins to deliver another baby..take over the first one and dry it off completely give two squirts Nutra drech for energy and dip navel in iodine..keep doing htis until all babies are born..help mom clean and dry then allow her to bond and talk t them..when mom stands unplug her teats so babies and nurse..lift babies up and keep encourageing them to nuse..this might take time so be patient


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most of the time goats can do just fine on their own. Since this is their first time, I like to be there. I will clean off the kids to get the worst of the stuff off of them. I have found that paper towels seem to work best. It is good that you have her in a kidding stall. 

How big is her udder? Usually an udder will be very tight and shiny when they are about to kid.


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I think the best thing you can do for you doe is be there when she kids. Bring towels and help her get the kids dry. I think when it is really cold they just cant get the babies dry enough by themselves. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

part two...If you have a weak baby refusing to eat...milk mom some..about 2-3 ounces and bottle or syringe feed colostrum..keep working on the babies to eat and enjoy their cuteness...if you have an emergency come back.....You will also want to see One after birth for each kid born..after birth looks like a bloody ball with white stringy stuff...: ) keep us posted..and remember Breath..kidding is natural ...a heat lamp might help as well...


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with what everyone has said. All my does had always given birth on their own without me present until this year when I decided to try to be there. It's wonderful, exciting, frustrating, nerve-wracking and great all at the same time. You can read my post on it somewhere here. I was a wreck. But all went well. I've attached a pic of the afterbirth that you're looking for. I also have pics of the birth here http://www.elwoodranch.com/goat-breeding/pregnancy/cocos-ff/

Is your heater covered or away from where the babies can get at it? You don't want them to get burned.


----------



## rusticcitygirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you for these fast replies. I am trying not to freak out. Her Utter doesn't seem shiny right now and she hasn't bagged up at all. I am getting ready to go check on her again in a few minutes. I can hear her still moaning gently with each breath but that is the only sound I hear from her. At first I was going to put in a heat lamp but with it being so cold I decided on the heater instead. It's still drafty enough that it doesn't get too hot (which I was worried about). Naturally I didn't even have a milking parlor made yet so yesterday I had to milk the first doe while trying to hold her in one place, lucky for me she is gentle and very attached to me otherwise I probably couldn't have done it. Now I feel like I can hardly walk at times since I used muscles in my thighs that I didn't even know I had. She did have several balls on her afterbirth which she eventually ate. I am saving the first milk with the colostrum in case I need it, well I am saving all the milk but I know that first one is the most important. Is she even going to start making sounds to let me know it's time? I wish they could talk, things would be so much easier! Yes, the heater is enclosed so the babies can't touch it and neither can the doe.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks for the pic....helps to see what you are looking for beforehand. :thumbup:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

rusticcitygirl said:


> Thank you for these fast replies. I am trying not to freak out. Her Utter doesn't seem shiny right now and she hasn't bagged up at all. I am getting ready to go check on her again in a few minutes. I can hear her still moaning gently with each breath but that is the only sound I hear from her. At first I was going to put in a heat lamp but with it being so cold I decided on the heater instead. It's still drafty enough that it doesn't get too hot (which I was worried about). Naturally I didn't even have a milking parlor made yet so yesterday I had to milk the first doe while trying to hold her in one place, lucky for me she is gentle and very attached to me otherwise I probably couldn't have done it. Now I feel like I can hardly walk at times since I used muscles in my thighs that I didn't even know I had. She did have several balls on her afterbirth which she eventually ate. I am saving the first milk with the colostrum in case I need it, well I am saving all the milk but I know that first one is the most important. Is she even going to start making sounds to let me know it's time? I wish they could talk, things would be so much easier! Yes, the heater is enclosed so the babies can't touch it and neither can the doe.


Congrats and hang in there! This is a great place to get help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The others gave great advice.

If she starts pushing(hard labor) and the kid is not out within 30 minutes, go in and help. Don't allow her to push longer than that. Normally birthing goes well, but, there are those few times they need us.
Have a knowledgeable goat person on hand if you need assistance. We all learn hands on, believe me, it was very scary the first time for me, having to go in, but after we helped save momma and her babies, it makes it all worth while. With each kidding, we get more knowledgeable and a bit better at it.

Sorry about the loss  
For the momma, keep an eye on her udder, if it gets to tight, relieve her or she can get mastitis. 

If the barn or shed is drafty, I recommend trying to close off the drafts. It can make them sick. Don't totally close off ventilation, but make sure, there are no drafts on the goats.

Later in pregnancy, their big bellies make it to where it is uncomfortable laying down and you will hear a lot of moaning sounds. 

Get iodine or benadine to dip umbilical cords, when the kids are born.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I just delivered my first kids last night. It will not be anything like the videos you watch! I had an off first presentation of a large buckling with one hoof back and I had to go in and try to adjust him. Ended up just pulling him because I couldn't find the other hoof! 

The ladies on this forum helped me immensely and were very quick with their responses! Before the babies come she'll deliver a water bag. My doe screamed like a banshee for that, so yours might too. Then you might have a little while (20 minutes) to wait while her contractions ramp up to baby speed. Try timing them, if I had I would have saved the ladies here some worry! Once she's pushing regularly it shouldn't take long. I had my birthing bag on hand with gloves, lube, betadine, and iodine so when I had to go in I was ready. Remember to clean their little mouths and noses!

Good luck with your babies!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

are you sure she is pregbant? you said her udder hasnt filled at all. pictures would help


----------



## rusticcitygirl (Feb 13, 2013)

*Update*

Okay everyone...my doe had her two adorable kids yesterday morning (the 21st). We were beginning to wonder if it would ever happen, but then at 5am in the middle of a stinking snow storm we hear her yell on the baby monitor. Good thing we had her locked in that kidding stall with the heater on. By the time we got out there (and we were FAST) the first one's head was sticking out and along came the rest of him. What a slimy mess! Great advice on the paper towels cause they worked perfect for getting all that stuff off him. A little less than an hour later along came the girl. Both were out exploring the pen today with mom nudging them along and their little tails wagging. Only problem is that mom seemed to have no interest in feeding them  so we are bottle feeding them instead. She is really jumpy when i touch her udders to milk in the parlor, but it is slowly getting easier on her as she realizes that she gets grain plus relief. Good thing I saved 4 days worth of colostrum filled milk from my doe who lost her babies cause those two needed it. BTW, that first doe's milk is so delicious and creamy, we love it! Very happy that everything worked out okay but still sad we couldn't have saved the first 3 babies...then we would have 5 little cuties running around. ​


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good job! My nigerian doe had two bucklings all by herself in the middle of the night last summer. Wish I would have seen it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awesome news : )


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's wonderful! I am so glad you have two healthy kids!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The very best thing you can do is stay calm :hug: Bring your laptop into the barn, watch a movie, have some hot chocolate. Continue to read up on kidding positions and maybe watch some kidding videos on youtube so that you feel prepared for this :hug: You'll do just fine.


----------

